# Arborist Tool Inventions



## familytreeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Looking to make a connection with someone who can help bring some product ideas to life.

I have functional prototypes and have reached Sherrill and Vermeer as venders, both parties said they'd sell our gear.

Obviously I cannot share item specifics here, but these tools/accessories will add safety, comfort and efficiency to the already daunting task of tree work.

What are some possible companies that specialize in creating arborist tools? 

Does anyone here have any experience with this or know anyone that does?


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 15, 2013)

Are you looking for a manufacturer to build your products?
Have you looked into getting a licence deal with an existing manufacturer? Would save you a ton of headaches.
Have you applied for any patents?


----------



## familytreeman (Mar 15, 2013)

*manufacturing and patents*



Pelorus said:


> Are you looking for a manufacturer to build your products?
> Have you looked into getting a licence deal with an existing manufacturer? Would save you a ton of headaches.
> Have you applied for any patents?



I am getting estimates on manufacturing. Licensing is a good idea, I assume I will need at least patent pending status with a provisional for that approach.

Running three projects through a patent search to determine patentability.

Thank you for your time


----------



## NOMOREGEARS (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally I have experience with a family member who patented a tool. A VERY SIMPLE TOOL. He paid for a patent and tried to find someone to build it. I can't tell you how much money he pissed away to get this patent. The tool never made it to the sale ability part. Without keeping his patent up (this cost $$$), he saw the tool for sale at a hardware store in the midwest. The person who made this tool was a fool to think he could make millions. He spent a fortune and didn't make a dime. My advice to you, is do your homework, trust no one, listen to someone if they say "there isn't a big market for that". Inventors get myopic and can't see the forest through the trees.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sometimes it's just better to try sell the idea off to a larger well established company in the same arena. Royalties can be a thing of beauty, just sit back and collect a paycheck. I work in manufacturing, the cost to create a simple prototype can be mind boggling. Now add patent costs...the research of and attaining the patent are trivial to be honest, where the problem lies is not the actual patent itself but actually defending it. Sometimes patents can be tied up in litigation for ever, and costs just skyrocket. Sometimes it's not worth it, but that's for you to decide. 

I'm not trying to discourage you but if you knew how many 100's of thousands of dollars we piss away trying to bring ideas to fruition you would crap a brick. If you don't have deep pockets try to find someone who you can trust, someone in the manufacturing industry and try to team up. What ever you do don't give up, but prepared to be set back on your heels from time to time and good luck !


----------



## familytreeman (Mar 26, 2013)

*Shark Tank*

Thanks for all your input!

I recently got invited to apply on the tv show sharktank to pitch our ideas. :biggrinbounce2:

Maybe that will pan out for us.

If not, we did link up with a manufacturer that is interested in buying our tree tool company.


----------



## magictoad (Mar 30, 2013)

gunnusmc03 said:


> Sometimes it's just better to try sell the idea off to a larger well established company in the same arena. Royalties can be a thing of beauty, just sit back and collect a paycheck. I work in manufacturing, the cost to create a simple prototype can be mind boggling. Now add patent costs...the research of and attaining the patent are trivial to be honest, where the problem lies is not the actual patent itself but actually defending it. Sometimes patents can be tied up in litigation for ever, and costs just skyrocket. Sometimes it's not worth it, but that's for you to decide.
> 
> I'm not trying to discourage you but if you knew how many 100's of thousands of dollars we piss away trying to bring ideas to fruition you would crap a brick. If you don't have deep pockets try to find someone who you can trust, someone in the manufacturing industry and try to team up. What ever you do don't give up, but prepared to be set back on your heels from time to time and good luck !




Problem with selling the idea to a company and hope you get royalties is said company can just sit on the idea and do nothing, not much income from that.

A mate of mine patented a part for a gun, which is used in a us military rifle, he has never collected a dime from the deal.


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Mar 30, 2013)

magictoad said:


> Problem with selling the idea to a company and hope you get royalties is said company can just sit on the idea and do nothing, not much income from that.
> 
> A mate of mine patented a part for a gun, which is used in a us military rifle, he has never collected a dime from the deal.



Yep this is a definite possibility, it happened to me in fact. But at the same time, you can negotiate royalties a long with receiving a cash settlement for the patent. There are a lot of scenarios that can happen in times like this. All depends what you negotiate, who you sell it too, etc etc. There are so many possibilities that could play out. You could patent said product and never make a dime off it. You could sell the patent for only royalties and never see dime from it as well. There's times where you can sell patents, receive a lump sum, and still receive royalties, and manufacturing contracts on top of it all. The devil in the details and what you're able to work out. It's up the OP to figure out what's best for him.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you have an idea for a product, use google patent search site to see if it has already been patented. It works better than the uspat office site. I found an old patent, for an idea I came up with, using it that a very expensive highly touted patent search firm did not find.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 10, 2013)

familytreeman said:


> Thanks for all your input!
> I recently got invited to apply on the tv show sharktank to pitch our ideas. :biggrinbounce2:
> Maybe that will pan out for us.
> If not, we did link up with a manufacturer that is interested in buying our tree tool company.




I enjoy watching Shark Tank / Dragon's Den, but it seems that many pitchers are blindly optimistic with either their sales projections ("it's a $36 Billion industry, and if I can get just 2% of that"), or their valuation (annual sales of $40G; saying the company is worth $2Mil.), or they haven't done enough "homework" as far as knowing the market, the competition, the numbers.
As far as free publicity and a tremendous advertising opportunity goes, I think you have won the lottery as far as being handed a fantastic opportunity, and I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## familytreeman (Apr 11, 2013)

*update*

Thank you all for advice, and input. Our IP attorney has filed the provisional to get us started.

We have been meeting with different suppliers. Talked with Luke over at TreeStuff and met with Alma and Mike the ceo and product manager from Sherrill - They really liked one of my tools in particular, and we have joined forces. It sounds really promising, as they offered me different deal options. We are now moving our best tools' prototype into a final design phase. Clay versions, CAD files, and finally 3d printer plastic prototypes...

We'll see what our new partners think about the Sharktank option, as the tv station does take 5% equity or 2% royalty forever.

Any further input, will be greatly appreciated as well...


----------

